# Is It Okay To Listen To A "Morning Prayer?"



## Kamala (Jan 2, 2013)

at night for yourself??

I always do all my prayers myself, but I found this version of Chaupai Sahib and I think I am addicted to it, I have the urge to listen to it all the time, even at night etc. 

Thank you so much!

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguruji Ki Fateh, Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 2, 2013)

*re: Is it okay to listen to a "Morning Prayer?"*

Why wouldn't it be ok?

Chaupai is also an 'evening prayer'.


----------



## Harry Haller (Jan 2, 2013)

*re: Is it okay to listen to a "Morning Prayer?"*



> Why wouldn't it be ok?



because for some, there are rituals and ceremonies to be followed, you cannot just show devotion or love when you feel like it!!!!!!


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 2, 2013)

I think Harry ji is getting to a subtle layer of experience with his recent comment. Play out this scenario. It is not difficult to imagine. A kaur likes Chaupai Sahib ji and says it with burst of enthusiasm whenever during the day or night she is moved to do so. So far so good, because she is expressing love when and where she feels love. A few years into her life she becomes very involved in community, gurdwara activities, discussion groups. It becomes evident to all that she is saying Chaupai several times a day. Maybe she even lets it slip. This is really hard for "traditionalists" to understand. So, they start a rumor mill and find lame arguments for excluding her from participation. On the grounds that she is an eccentric or worse a heretic. Does anyone think this sort of thing doesn't happen in the real world of the "church?" That's why a person could get a little nervous. My personal response is that one can and should say Chaupai as one pleases, because there are many years ahead when, in trying to please everyone, you will please no one. Might as well please Waheguru.


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 2, 2013)

They say you get pimples if you listen to morning prayers at night.


----------



## Ishna (Jan 2, 2013)

I say stuff the traditionalists, they're the ones screwing everything up.


----------



## Kamala (Jan 4, 2013)

lool okay thank you guys


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Jan 4, 2013)

Kamala ji it is nice to have a routine. Many people skip breaktfast. They are still happy. And not hungry. But if you have your early breakfast at 8am, your day is something different. But it doesn't mean you can't have fruits of breakfast at night. Sikhi has no restrictions if you wish to do more!


----------

